# scary movie 4



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

seen this film 3 times i thort it was ok any of you seen it and what do you think ??


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

just saw it, much better than #3 and even better than that piece crap war of the worlds from last year. the ending was sort of a lame mix,but that seems to be normal.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm a little more excited to see this one. The Third was hallarious and adding Leslie Neilson to the cast was a great choice. I loved seeing the add where he was spoofing Bush in the class room.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*I like the series, well some of them .. thought the third one was funny. And I have to agree that the addition of Leslie Neilson is a great add and should just help it along ​*


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

I liked it,my favorite so far...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The fourth one was by far the best one in the series. Really kinda reminded me of airplane...maybe because it was one of the directers.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw this one a few days ago, and I must say I thought it was very good! In my opinion, the best of the series!


----------

